# talking stick



## Cindyzovor (Dec 16, 2014)

Just now i reviewed a page about walking stick,it is the first time that i hear about talking stick,it is amazing ! 
The website shows it is launched by Amercan The person holding the stick had the floor. He (or she), usually the tribe leader spoke first. After the leader was satisfied that all present had listened and grasped what he was trying to convey, the talkings stick was passed on to the next one that wanted to speak or was passed to the person next to the leader and so on. Because only the person holding the stick was allowed to speak others in the group could pay more attention to listening rather than thinking of what they wanted to say.
In China,there is only one function --keep balance or supporting.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Think most people on this site are more into the craft of stickmaking. I use my stick a lot when rambling about the hills.its as much about identity as balance yes they are functional as well very handy on rocky /slippery ground and for assitng walking up hill and down dale.

In my mispent youth i was taught how to poach and the old poacher always used his stick to carry his game on as well.

A lot of people see there sticks as a extension of there persona;ity those with hand carved toppers or made from rams and water buffalo horn are sought after and fetch a good price . its not about hi tech gadgets. A shepard will still use his leg cleek and market stick today as well as there dogs to fetch sheep down from the moors

some are used as cattle and pig paddles so its not just a walking aid


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes a talking stick. I've seen them for sale on sites before. Great idea for families who might benefit from them for group chats.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Talking sticks are a bit more like an authority symbol than an item of utility. I've seen a few, and the cultures they come from don't seem to use real walking sticks much. Typically, they show the finest of wood working skills.

Most people where I live use sticks for support. But quite a few people like embellishment, and some will hang small personal tokens on them. Carrying a stick as a matter of show is quite rare, altho a few generations ago, it was very common for both ladies and gentlemen to have exquisite sticks that worked as a part of their stylish wardrobe.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I just wonder how many men would dare pick one up if the wife was talking half way through her sentance ?I

had never seen a talking stick till i came on here and wasnt aware of them.

Think your dead right about the style ,considered to be part of a gentlemans wardrobe and i still think there elegant


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

When I think of a talking stick the one's I've seen are about the size of a fish bonker. The idea behind them being whoever happens to

have the stick in their possession at the time can say their piece uninterrupted before passing it along to the next person who then gets

to say their piece and so on down the line until it's run full circle.

I can see them being quite useful in some families where there needs to be something discussed and interrupted outbreaks are common

and nothing really useful gets addressed. You really could use anything as a talking stick couldn't you?

I guess it would be an exercise in verbal control in the beginning to make it work.

sean


----------

